# New England or MA Meetup location suggestions needed



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Now that the better weather is sort of here, is one interested in a get together, somewhere in MA. I think MA is probably the most central location if all of the NE members would like to meet. I am open to suggestion and locations...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure, we'd be up for that. I would think that a northern MA/southern NH location would be most central given that we've got some members in southern CT as well as northern VT and downeast ME.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We live in eastern Maine, but we are in Boston quite a bit, especially during the summer.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Bumped up


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish I could, but I don't drive more than 12 miles in any direction from my hometown...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Wish I could, but I don't drive more than 12 miles in any direction from my hometown...


 
Maybe we can find you a ride... I would really like to meet you!:wavey:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Wish I could, but I don't drive more than 12 miles in any direction from my hometown...


If we could make it work, I'd totally give you a ride.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we tried this last summer and never found a nice central meeting spot. hopefully you have more luck!

i wonder if i should start another CT thread and see if anything comes of it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've looked up dog friendly beaches/lakes in Maine and I have found a few possibilities. One is the Old Orchard Beach Dog Park, which is totally fenced in. There is also City Beach in Old Orchard Beach, but all dogs have to be leashed and they are only allowed before 10 AM and after 5 PM. I'm still looking!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is a great link with a lot of possibilities!

http://www.tidalflats.com/Dog_Beaches.html


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> we tried this last summer and never found a nice central meeting spot. hopefully you have more luck!
> 
> i wonder if i should start another CT thread and see if anything comes of it.


Would it be okay with you if we see what we can arrange here first? I too am working with Nancy to try and arrange a central meeting place that will hopefully be reasonable for everyone. I think it would be so nice to get all of us together!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live in Central Southern NH on the MA border. (near Winchendon/Fitchburg). Is that central enough? Let me do a little bit of reserach in my area and see what I can find.......


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Doodle said:


> Would it be okay with you if we see what we can arrange here first? I too am working with Nancy to try and arrange a central meeting place that will hopefully be reasonable for everyone. I think it would be so nice to get all of us together!!


 
for sure - i don't want to steal anyone's day. i just remember that we had so many problems getting a point that was under two hours away for everyone.

this is esp. hard for me if it's anywhere near Maine - that's 6 - 8 hours for me.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

OOPs, sorry, Doodle.. Pm'd you.

Here's an idea about the NEXT location (after this meetup)..... 

After our first meetup, we could decide on a date for the next one, and have every member there (that would be interested) draw straws/pick from a hat, (or something of that nature) for where the next New England meetup would be.

If a Maine person picks it, we all travel to Maine (all that can and/or want to)
If a CT person picks it, CT it is! Or, wherever that person chooses to hold it within New England.

Just my 2-cents...

If I can help out at all, please let me know!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> for sure - i don't want to steal anyone's day. i just remember that we had so many problems getting a point that was under two hours away for everyone.
> 
> this is esp. hard for me if it's anywhere near Maine - that's 6 - 8 hours for me.


The location is by far going to be the stickiest point given the distribution of people. For those of us in MA it will be easy because we can go north or south, but for people like yourself or Rob (Oakley's Dad) it will be quite a trek no matter where it is. So, any suggestions anyone has for a location, please feel free to chime in!!! This is a team effort!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> for sure - i don't want to steal anyone's day. i just remember that we had so many problems getting a point that was under two hours away for everyone.
> 
> this is esp. hard for me if it's anywhere near Maine - that's 6 - 8 hours for me.


Kand3 tried to start a CT meet-up about two weeks ago. I don't think anyone responded.

Brian, Thank you. I don't think I can handle a 6 to 8 hour drive. I can't sit that long due to tendon and ligament issues. I'd be making you stop too many times. Trips longer than 3 hours one way is an over-nighter for me and DH!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Kand3 tried to start a CT meet-up about two weeks ago. I don't think anyone responded.


AH - i'll try to find that. i'm still interested in doing something with the "locals"

and, sorry guys, but honestly, even some places in MA would be too far for me to travel.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Kand3 tried to start a CT meet-up about two weeks ago. I don't think anyone responded.
> 
> Brian, Thank you. I don't think I can handle a 6 to 8 hour drive. I can't sit that long due to tendon and ligament issues. I'd be making you stop too many times. Trips longer than 3 hours one way is an over-nighter for me and DH!


 
So what's a few pit stops Kim  I'd stop as many times as ya needed, would be so worth to meet up with everyone around


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So..... How's this going? 

Good responses? 

What kind of place are we looking for? Lake? Field? Lodging? Food?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Kand3 tried to start a CT meet-up about two weeks ago. I don't think anyone responded.
> 
> Brian, Thank you. I don't think I can handle a 6 to 8 hour drive. I can't sit that long due to tendon and ligament issues. I'd be making you stop too many times. Trips longer than 3 hours one way is an over-nighter for me and DH!


I don't have time for an 8 hour trip anyway. If there's something in reasonable distance, I'm happy to drive you and make as many stops as necessary.

Also, I didn't catch that there was CT meetup. I'm certainly interested. Maybe the thread just didn't make the rounds widely enough?


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone! After a lot of people mentioned a CT meet-up, I did start a thread to see if people were interested, but didn't really get any response.  I thought maybe it was just me...lol!  

At any rate, perhaps we can figure a regional meet-up first, and then a CT meet up for those that either can't make it, travel the distance, or just as a second get together! 

I hope this works out, I know Bailey and I would love to meet everyone!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Just to give you all a heads-up, Nancy and I were tossing around the idea yesterday of possibly arranging 2 meetings...one north and one south to hopefully try and accomodate as many people as we can. But this is still in it's preliminary phases as responses to the invite are still coming in. We will keep you posted....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try your local dog training facilities. At one time PawsNEffect in Hamden would rent out the facility to groups on a per hour basis. I can't remember the cost per person. Others may do the same. It's a thought.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My dad owns quite a bit of land (Manchester, NH area)- I'm sure he wouldn't mind us using it, as long as we cleaned up after ourselves. There's no lake/pond, but perhaps we could put up a baby pool (or two).

I did a little bit of google map search- tippykayak- you list your location as "new Haven", which is 3 hours 18 minutes away.
I know where Mary (LibertyME) lives in maine, and the distance is almost the same.
(Sorry, Rob- NOBODY'S gonna be able to get close to you, unless we all drive to you!) 
Perhaps it would help if the New England members would put their "pin" print on the GRF map so we can see where in New Engand folks live? If there's a big cluster, we could try to gather in that general direction....
Just my 2cents...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> So..... How's this going?
> 
> Good responses?
> 
> What kind of place are we looking for? Lake? Field? Lodging? Food?


I had originally envisioned all our beautiful dogs running on a beach either at a lake or ocean. Cook out would be great also...But we can't seem to find a central spot that allows dogs at this time of the year. Unless someone owns a private beach. LOL I would guesstimate it might be approx 25 dogs if that gives anyone an idea. Please if you know of any place(s), either put it in this thread or pm either Doodle or me. We can arrange 1, 2, or several if needed.

Help needed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't live far from Brian.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cham--pm-d u..


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*YGRC Ice Cream Social*

I've been invited to the YGRC Ice Cream Social in Acton MA - which is doable for lots in MA, NH, etc. It's from 6:30 to dusk at a park ... I can get more details.

I'm not a contact person -- in fact, I'm so new I don't know who it is! If anyone is interested I'll be there and would love to say hi.

Babette


----------

